# Cost Of Air Con in JLT



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Evening Guys, 

My first post - nice to meet you all. I'm from Brighton UK. 

My wife and I are moving to Dubai in mid July / Early August. I have a job and am awaiting my final offer and contract at some point this week. 

We're looking at apartments for around 70 to 80,000 in JLT. I hear lots of mixed reports of how expensive utilities can be and cant find any accurate numbers online. 

Can anyone give us any idea of how much we should expect to pay for Air Con, DEWA and TV / Internet? 



Thanks for your time folks. I imagine I'll be asking a few odd, or stupid questions over the next few weeks so be gentle with me


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi,
Myself and my husband have recently moved from an apartment we rented in JLT for 12 months and our A/C was paid by the landlord so I cant tell you how much it will cost you if the tower you live in charges you separately. Our DEWA costs were never more than 280 AED per month and the DU TV/internet/landline package, (basic tv package plus the premier league games!!) cost around 580-650 AED per month, depending if you watched any movies (its like Sky Movies, theres a small charge to watch them)
Hope that helps


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. 

How did you find JLT? We're only chosing that area as its where my office will be based. We dont plan on having a car out there so being on the Metro is important. 

Any other areas to be recommended at reasonable prices (70,000 to 90,000)? 


Thanks folks


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Personally, I liked JLT, our tower was right outside the Metro, lovely apartment, nice pool, easy to pick up a cab right outside-only downside are the constant roadworks which makes getting on and off JLT a nightmare! We really only moved because we wanted a garden, so we moved a stones throw away, to Springs. 
Working and living on JLT makes sense if you dont intend having a car, just make sure the tower you choose is within walking distance of the office.........and remember, walking ANY distance during the summer months is not a pleasure!!


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Thanks mate. You're a star 

What tower did you live in? Seems JLT is bigger in reality than it seems on maps!


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

We stayed in Green Lakes Towers - Cluster S..... big roomy apartments and conveniently located for the metro and for walking across to the Marina


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

how mcuh did you pay for Green Lakes Towers - Cluster S? Im looking for 2 bed aprtment as well for the same price range


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone I know who thinks they can make use of just cabs and metro eventually find they must get their license transferred and rent/buy a car. In the summer it becomes impossible to be outside for more than a few minutes. More and you'll start sweating. The metro is nice and all but its hours make it hard to enjoy the night life and it doesn't start until 1 or 2pm on Fridays. Taxis have become harder to come by these days and are even harder to get on the weekends. Also the metro doesn't take you everywhere so you will have to rely on public transport, buses and taxis. 

For example if you rent an apartment in JLT then only a handful of buildings are within walking distance to the metro so expect to pay for these. You can't walk to the metro if it's not in front of you directly during the summer months. In fact right now it has become quite hot during the day and humidity has risen so even going walking at night has become a sticky affair.

If you're coming during the summer months you will quickly see how important a car is here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the standard 500 AED/month tv/internet package. I never watch tv but I went ahead and got the combination package because it was only a few AED more. The speed of the internet is fine for me.

DEWA: not including the 5% housing tax component, works out to about 250-300 per month for a 2-bedroom flat. I don't pay any chiller charges as I'm not in a district cooling scheme. 

I second the car argument above. The metro/taxis are handy but if your life dependended on them it can be a time consuming and frustrating experience. There's nothing comparable to the ease of having your own car. You can get an inexpensive car rental for as low as 1600/month. 





jamesleahymma said:


> Evening Guys,
> 
> My first post - nice to meet you all. I'm from Brighton UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

We rented the 2 bedroomed semi-furnished apartment at Green Lake Towers for 105,000 AED per annum, but I know the Landlord raised that price when we left in February.

The note about having a car is so true, I managed without one during the day when not at work and got the Metro, taxis etc but to totally rely on public transport wouldn't be easy. I had the use of a car plus chauffeur (the husband!!) when he wasn't at work which makes 'popping out' to the shops for something far easier.

As it was pointed out, walking anywhere is not recommended and what seems nearby, is always a lot further than you think to get to!!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

jamesleahymma said:


> Evening Guys,
> 
> My first post - nice to meet you all. I'm from Brighton UK.
> 
> ...


Hi we have just agreed the contract on 2 BR 1550 sq feet apartment in JLT, in O2 Residence 

We negotiated the price form 105k to 100k, however we paid 12 months chiller fees on top (this is not the norm but the consumption forms part of the service chg).

Regarding TV, internet etc you are governed by the supply to the building so the provider is either DU or Etisalat. The basic TV/Phone and Internet is 329 per month, on top of that you can add actual TV packages one of these is supplied by OSN, we are looking at the package that is similar to what we had at home and that is an additional 294AED.

Also make sure you have somewhere to stay on arrival as you wont be able to sign your lease agreement, turn on water, Elec (DEWA) arrange TV etc etc until you have your residence VISA, which can take approx 2 month

Hope this helps


----------



## praxs (Mar 13, 2013)

jamesleahymma said:


> Evening Guys,
> 
> My first post - nice to meet you all. I'm from Brighton UK.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I'm new to Dubai too and I have literally just moved in to a 2 bed apartment in Saba 3 towers, it's about 600m from the Marina metro station, which equates to a 5-10 min walk. It's really bright and airy and has ample space for my wife and I. The roof top pool is a little small but perfect for just relaxing in. The gym has an amazing view out across the medows and Jumeirah Gardens.

In terms of utilities, although I personally haven't received any bills yet, the previous occupant told me that he paid between 250-500 AED/month for DEWA. They accept a letter from your company stating that your visa is in process so don't worry about not having a resident visa as soon as you land.

The chiller fees are 639 AED/Quarter (paid quarterly) for capacity charge and about 200 AED of usage, depending on the season.

I just took out the basic Du package for phone and internet for 249 AED/month. I don't watch a lot of TV and my wife isn't moving out until later this year so I figured I'd save the 80 AED a month (which is the cost to add basic TV package) until she comes.

So far my impressions of JLT are really good, the traffic can be nightmare-ish at certain times of the day so you just have to plan accordingly, no different to being back home, i.e you know its going to be busy during rush hour. There are plenty of shops and restaurants close by and most deliver for free. I walk to the beach near JBR in half an hour in the evenings and although you do get a little sweaty on the way a quick dip in the sea soon sorts it out.

I'd say that you will most likely need to get a car, even now its getting to hot to be out for too long during the day and I'm told that this is unusually cool (relatively) for this time of year.

Hope this helps and good luck with finding a place.


----------

